# is blocking

## linting

我更新系统时出现下面的阻塞问题，请问如解决

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-233-r4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6[selinux?] (>=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6) required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.26.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

我已经删除了sysvinit，openrc

----------

